# McGraw ford



## tboles (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone hunt McGraw ford much? I thought about trying it but wondering how the hunting and pressure is there! Thanks


----------



## chadf (Oct 9, 2012)

It's hunted, that's for sure. 
Locals wear it out, also.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 10, 2012)

I hear it's wore out


----------



## proudd (Oct 11, 2012)

There's deer in there, but they are smart. They stay right outside of range


----------



## proudd (Oct 11, 2012)

There is also some cool abandoned stuff in there! It gives you something to look at and daydream while your sitting there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2012)

Also a big ol haunted graveyard up in there.


----------



## GAdeerhunter7 (Oct 12, 2012)

I went and scouted there sunday and saw alittle deer sign. I also saw that grave yard. Im sure that will be creepy walking out at night.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wish they would mow the power lines


----------



## craig barnett (Oct 12, 2012)

WISH THE DNR WOULD MAKE THE CLUB MOVE THE BOX STAND. RIGHT ON LINE ,AND THEY SHOOT DEER ON WMA.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2012)

GAdeerhunter7 said:


> I went and scouted there sunday and saw alittle deer sign. I also saw that grave yard. Im sure that will be creepy walking out at night.


First time I found it. I was coonhuntin. Leaned up on a log I thought. Turns out its a whole graveyard. Was run down bad. Was alittle creepy lol.


----------



## GAdeerhunter7 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes it was creepy when i walked over there. I also saw that stand on the powers line. Bowsniper, do you hunt it much?


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 16, 2012)

GAdeerhunter7 said:


> Yes it was creepy when i walked over there. I also saw that stand on the powers line. Bowsniper, do you hunt it much?



Yes, been there my fair share. My nephew loves McGraw. Only thing I don't like is all those dang hills!


----------



## GAdeerhunter7 (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree. I hunted to the other night and I thought i was gonna die after carrying my stand and bag up that long foot trail.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 17, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Also a big ol haunted graveyard up in there.



Yes. 

So, stay away or you will get hainted.


----------



## craig barnett (Oct 21, 2012)

IS IT JUST ME BUT THE HUNTING IS GOING DOWNHILL ON THIS PLACE???????????


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2012)

You'd think it would be a safe haven for em really. I don't think those clubs kill all that many. Yotes must be killing all the fawns I guess. I know places around it. You used to could ride and see 30 or 40 deer any evening. Now you might see 5 or 6.. Deer herd in the general area is way off what it was.


----------



## Bloodymess13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Was out there Sunday evening, accidently walked up on a guy sitting on the edge of the oaks around 4PM, just north of the dove field, sorry if that was any of you guys!

I scouted around for a brief bit, looking for a new spot since I haven't seen anything where I had been hunting, and found what looked to be a good spot, lots of heavy deer traffic sign. Settled in, but still didn't see anything.

Honestly, I haven't seen that much sign overall. I haven't seen a single scrape or rub, I'm having to hunt where I see lots of tracks. Acorns are so thick that the deer aren't moving much I think. Also, McGraw has quite a few hunters, so the deer are moving mostly at night it seems. 

This is my first year hunting a WMA, and I'll tell ya, it's 10x harder than I expected, and I knew it was going to be tough.


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 7, 2012)

Craig,
Been going down for last 5 yrs or more,thanks to yotes and doe limit.


----------



## kennethc (Nov 8, 2012)

I hunt there 3 or 4 days a week. There is deer there just hard to find them. I have killed 2 does and an 8 pt. It is hard hunting (i usually spend all day in the stand) and even more difficult getting them out.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with Kenny, the deer are there, you just have to find them. And they are smart too. I have seen them checking stands to see if hunters were in them before leaving cover and I know they pattern hunters. Last season I watched one hunter hunt the same stand quite regularly and I witnessed several deer look his general direction and change course to avoid him.

I have taken a couple of deer there this season, both from the ground and both with my longbow. I thought I had a doe today but she held up just inside of some really heavy cover at about 12 yards, then she turned and went right back the way she had some. Wind was steady in my face and I had not walked where she held up so I am not sure what she didn't like. I swear sometimes I think they can read your thoughts. When I tell folks I see deer almost every outing I feel like they think I am lying but honestly I think I have been to McGraw Ford twice this season that I did not see a deer. They are there, along with coyotes, bobcats and I even missed bear on MF a few weeks ago and he was a decent size bear.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 14, 2012)

Any waterfowl on the river or in the creek bottoms? Thinking about going out there tomorrow but never been or scouted


----------

